
Some great books for programmers that StackOverflow cannot replace - mickaelriga
https://www.tlbx.app/blog/some-great-books-for-programmers-that-stackoverflow-cannot-replace
======
masonic
Book links are shrouded Amazon affiliate links (tag mickaelriga-20).

~~~
mickaelriga
Hello Masonic. Thank you very much for your comment. First time I think.

I am not familiar with the concept of "shrouded". Do you have any advice on
how you un-shroud" (de-shroud)links ?

Apologies, english is not my mother tongue.

Thank you for reaching out.

Mickael

~~~
vertexmachina
I think he/she means by using amzn.to you are hiding the fact that the links
are affiliate links.

~~~
mickaelriga
Ok I see. I thought it was standard. I did not create this. These are
shortened links from amazon. I will replace them anyway and use the long link.
I want the ad blockers to work on these.

Also I will make extra clear the links go to amazon.

Thank you for your reply.

